# Recipe for making Ben-Gay type ointment ?



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Apprently with age comes the need for Ben-Gay. :Bawling: 
Went to my local drug store this morning to replace the 8 y.o. tube & had huge sticker stock even for the store brand on sale.
Last Summer when I canned up hot salsa my gloves broke while I was cutting up jalapeno peppers - fingers were warm for hours, :flame: 
So anyone have a T & T recipe that they can post ?
TIA,
~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Have you ever tried "TIGER BALM"? 

There are many online recipes for that. I think it consists of Camphor, Menthol, Clove oil, Mint oil, ...all of this is added to a base such as Emu Oil or coconut oil (and beeswax can be added to make it more 'solid')

Check out this easy recipe: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/homemade-tiger-balm.html


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for the link. Unfortunetly I only have two of the ingredients listed and my orginal goal was to be a green frugal. 
Right now though I'll try just mixing in some finely ground jalpeno peppers that I dried this past fall into some olive oil.
What's the worst that can happen ? 
That I need a recipe for burn cream?
~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

This is beginning to sound risky.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is something I tried...hubby wasn't impressed...personally I think he was just too 'lazy' to give it a chance...~lol~...He says what works best for his muscle aches and spasms is the Goldenrod salve I made him.

In a double boiler I add ed olive oil, whole cloves, cinnamon sticks, mint leaves and a wee bit of cayenne. I infused this for several hours. Cooled slightly then strained through a coffee filter. added a few drops of Eucalyptus and Peppermint EO's, Emu oil and Wheat Germ oil.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I was told once by a Dr. to try simmering a hot pepper in some olive oil-take the pepper out and then use the oil as a rub. He said since capsaisin (sp) is supposedly one of the main ingredients in at least one of those sports rubs that it would probably be worth a try. I did "cook" some up for my hubby quite awhile ago--he's more likely to think anything in a store bought container will work, real doubtful of the home made stuff. I recall it did get nice and warm feeling. I may have to make up another small batch and try it out myself. Good luck.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Can also infuse 1 Tbls. Cayenne in a pint of rubbing alcohol for a warming rub


----------



## Mistypearl (Jan 1, 2008)

Since capsacian is the active ingredient in jalapeno peppers, it can be a great way to warm things up. The trick is to make sure you don't get too much, or too little to do any good. 
You can try mixing one tablespoon of ground jalapeno, with one cup of olive, or unscented baby oil, and simmering over a low heat for twenty minutes. Then just bottle in a sterile jar, and use up to four times a day. Store in a cool, dark place, and if the oil turns cloudy, discard it. 
Just be careful, because if you apply it to your hands, and then forget and rub your eyes, or lips, wooweee, will it burn you!
I like marinemomtatt's recipe too, and will have to make some of that and give it a try.
Good luck, and I hope it helps.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Yesterday went & got a shot of cortisone along with a bit more indepth dx. of tendonitis with a bit of a rotator cuff involment. 
Still have no idea how it happened. Damn me for letting my warrenty expire!
On the Ben-Gay wanna be liniment here is my plan - a 1/4 cup of olive oil with a small handful of dired jalapeno peppers infused in on the dehydrator. Since I have to raise a batch of rye bread no need to turn on a burner.
Then I'll strain out the peppers & bottle up.
I'll post on my blog in a week or so unless my right arm falls off. Then it will be longer since there is the learning curve of becomming left handed.
Thank you again for all the good ideas.
~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Pelenaka said:


> Apprently with age comes the need for Ben-Gay. :Bawling:
> Went to my local drug store this morning to replace the 8 y.o. tube & had huge sticker stock even for the store brand on sale.
> Last Summer when I canned up hot salsa my gloves broke while I was cutting up jalapeno peppers - fingers were warm for hours, :flame:
> So anyone have a T & T recipe that they can post ?
> ...


 Try using castor oil. It works for many people, including me, and it's cheap!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

You might wish to find a topical cream with arnica in it. You won't have the heat that you'd expect with BenGay but the arnica will penetrate into your skin. Check with Paul or Jay at the health food store in Batavia.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

I don't think you can make Ben Gay...he was born that way :rotfl: 

RF


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> I don't think you can make Ben Gay...he was born that way :rotfl:
> 
> RF


Groan.

Hey - we have the same signature line! Great minds think alike! I just found this sentence on the newsletter from our County Soil & Water Conservation District.


----------

